# Classical music genra that have grown on you Berg & Zemlinsky for me here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There music sunny , colorfull, calm, relaxing , glorious, enjoyable, harmonic
Zemlinsky might had been better than Schoenberg (deprofundis quote).
Perhaps and i said perhaps ,Zemlinsky easy listening compared to serrialism of Schoenberg
and deprofundis feel more confortable whit the other monsieur Zemlinsky , Schoenberg teacher.
See Schoenberg his great but in me it created anxiety, just a feeling just a tough.

The lyrical theme on naxos awesome, match whit Alban Berg, it's not like
musicologist think , boring,a tad bit , i find this fantasy tale-ish, very atmospheric
Zemlinsky might or might not be consider thee uttermost sharpest knife in drawer yet
I alway lisen to this or end up.

Berg is majestic & moving. this naxos is quite something or these composer or quite something...
it could be option a or b or c(both). the music kinda loungy too i like it for that mather the lyrical suites.

:tiphat:


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Berg (He did not make any sense to me many years ago..) but he has also grown on me recently as well. His Op. 1 piano sonata is a gem of the finest cut. He has a unique sensibility of thematicism in his vein that holds everything together and yet he maybe sounds like a naive pioneer, his idiom seems natural like a curious child exploring a new world. And beautiful climaxes and meltings (les fondres). Berg is yes very much a genius. I intend to hear more of his works but only one at a time so that I may savoir them

I also like the Webern variations 
and the Hétu variations

...more and more

both works get better with each listen, and take on new dimensions. They are a good pair to compare.


----------

